# Adding a/c to 1999 silverado - revisited



## csouther (Aug 22, 2007)

I bought a 1999 chevy silverado that came factory without the a/c. I want to add the a/c to the truck and was wondering if anybody has ever done it and had any pointers. Diagrams, schematics, etc... would be a great help too. I want to know what I'm getting into.


----------



## csouther (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

It's a 4.3 v6 w. 5 speed manual. If this is any help...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

Hey csouther!
I've done several of these upgrades, not to your truck though. They are pretty straight forward, if your handy with a wrench then I'd give it a go. Usually most cars even though they don't have the AC units have a lot of the accessories that are needed for the install already in them. AS all new cars are made for every option but then when they assemble them they leave some out, the hole in the fire wall are already there wire harnesses are already in there.
The kit is not cheap but like i said, if your a wrencher......... Sorry I don't have any schematics, but if your need direction or advice I and the others will be more than willing to help you.
Hope we helped yo, if so let us know.


----------



## csouther (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

I looked at another truck similar to mine and saw only one thing that looks questionable, the firewall hole. I don't see any hole or removable plate that the evaporator hoses can go through the firewall to the accumulator. Will I have to cut a hole in the firewall? Or is there something I'm just not seeing?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

Look for street rod sites, as they routinely add a/c to vehicles. Here is a site that sells aftermarket a/c: www.nostalgicairparts.com/


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

Pretty sure you don't have to cut a hole, usually there's a knock out plate in the fire wall for this.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

Good Evening Gentlemen, I have fitted a few odd systems to different vehicles and my first job was always to site and fit the evaporator unit, then proceed from there, usually it has involved carefully siting and cutting holes through the firewall but I am not familiar with that vehicle. 
In some cases the glovebox size needs to be adjusted for space if there is a problem with space.
I use a hole cutting die set which makes it much easier for firewall work, this is a tool like a simple bolt that pulls a die into a receptacle to make the hole as required, but it does need careful checking to ensure the hoses or plumbing can mount and feed correctly.

If ducting is used for the dash system it can be a real nuisance and time consuming job getting it all to fit properly. 

From my point of view that is the hardest part of the job.

The compressor mounting and extra pulley if required is all straight forward as is the condenser and the rest of the plumbing.

Generally double inverse flares are needed on the pipe ends, especially if you are using alluminium pipe and a decent hand bending device is also very handy.

I do the electrics and other accessory bits last.

So far as I am concerned this kind of job takes at least 3 times as much work as can be originally guessed. (to do properly)

If the system you have is a tailor made kit for that particular vehicle it should make it a lot easier.

That is the kind of job that is very pleasant to have completed!!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

Hello qldit!
I didn't guess, this is my experience. I've done a few aftermarket units. There very easy, now adding A/C from a junk yard is a different story of witch I wasn't talking.
Depending on witch manufacturer you use, is another story.
Yes charging the system, you need to have a little more experience. It's no cake walk by far, I'm not going to discourage people who want a better auto and want to feel good about doing the job themselves. I'm no expert by far I have a lot to learn but I have been working on auto's for over 25 years in one form or another (auto-body, frame, mechanical, electrical, refinishing, remote starters, alarms, sun roofs, Stereo's, video monitors, high end unit's, navigation, mobile satellite, oh yeah I fix slot machines too all brands Ballys, IGT, Seplieo,ETC. I've also tested software for tax collection on the machine's.)
But hey what do I know ...............:4-dontkno


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

Good day Jagger, You and I could compare a lot of notes, my first engine strip / rebuild was in 1954, a lot of water has gone under the bridge since!
It is incredible to have been able to appreciate the technological differences over time.
Multi-skilling has provided a wonderful experience base that I doubt is possible for the younger generations these days.

The worst part about aging is the eyesight degradation, it certainly has an efficiency lowering effect, especially with fine PCB repairs and that kind of work.

When we pass on we may collaborate and design elecrto-mechanical devices together!! LOL!!

Of course we may need to really use our airconditioning expertise where we end up!!

Kindest regards, qldit.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

I need glasses right now but have no insurance  I can't see chit!
Also I wasn't even born when you did you first swap, so apologies are in order> I'm Sorry!
I forget, I'm only here trying to help and you guys put up with me. When i do component repair I ask someone to do it for me as I can't really see it.
Kindest regards to you as well.........
So you still wrench then, amazing! Right now I'm trying to get back into electronics components repair.
My first engine was in the late 70's, I've had a couple "cool" cars. Guess my love of them comes from my mother's grocery getter it was a 1968 Shelby Cobra with a 428 Cobra jet GT500KR Red with Black. Sat in the drive way and rusted :4-dontkno


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

Good Afternoon Jagger, no apology needed, no offence committed, like you I am similarly involved, parrallell methods of thinking generates incredible abilities anywhere in any field . 

I find this site is a really interesting, thought provoking learning experience.

Very often these days I spent time directing others on how to do things etc, but I still have a complete kit and am immediately available at any time for electro-mechanical problems usually at remote places in the South Pacific areas, especially for older diesel power generation units and water desal kinds of things or whatever.
(on a ship my body home if I croak basis! LOL!!)

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*



> (on a ship my body home if I croak basis! LOL!!)


 Your a trip,
I was on th road my last job testing software, it was temp work so I came back to NY state(don't ask me why).
Now I'm in a shop again doing installs mostly(stereo's, remote starters, etc...) also doing mechanical.
One good thing it's never the same, but my body can't keep up the pace. But my mind is working over time :grin:


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

Good Morning Jagger, I was similar, I had a TV, Radio and Appliance sales and repair shop for a while, but they were the hardest years of my life, by the time the staff wages were covered it was an ongoing "slug" to get any reward out of it, I got into aviation after that, and back into a lot of mechanical stuff, both aircraft and support equipment.

Travelling to repair problems was a real delight and very satisfying, since retiring from that profession in 91 I only do things more or less as a hobby these days but I keep getting a steady stream of odd jobs often overseas. (often undesired!)
I have also done some training courses for organisations covering different areas.

It is amazing how interesting kinds of work provides such satisfaction and in some cases you can't wait to get back to do more the next day. LOL!!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## skeeter_043 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

I also would like to add AC to a 1999 4.3 Chevy Silverado. I got a complete factory AC kit which was removed from a Silverado show truck with low miles. I'm wondering how difficult it is to get the evaporator in place. Is there a place provided in the ductwork for the evaporator to sit?I have a set of Greenlee knockout cutters to punch the holes into the firewall. It appears that there is already a drain hose thru the firewall for condensation. Anyone familiar with install? thanks


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Adding a/c to 1999 silverado*

Skeeter, I'd see if I could get the evaporator box from a truck that had A/C from the salvage yard...don't think there's going to be a place for the evap to sit in the old box. (If you get it from a u-pull-it yard, it will also give you a chance to scope out and see where those lines come through the firewall.) 
They used to put the holes in the firewall even if the vehicle didn't get A/C.


----------



## skeeter_043 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Midnight Tech. If the Salvage yard won't let me remove it myself, maybe they wouldn't mind me watching them remove the box from the vehicle. Getting the evaporator in place is going to be somewhat of a challenge. I'm going to install that part this coming weekend. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------

